# Critics cry foul over DirecTV ad featuring dead girl



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

By ANNE GLOVER, Scripps Howard News Service

We're seeing dead people.

And that has some of us up in arms over a DirecTV ad that's running on television right now.

You might have seen it. It's one of those commercials where they take a classic movie scene and use one of the original stars to promote the TV service. Previous ads have featured Sigourney Weaver in a classic Aliens scene and Robert Patrick as the T-1000 from the Terminator 2 helicopter scene.

In this case, it's Poltergeist. Craig T. Nelson, who played the dad in the 1982 movie, is real and alive in the ad. But Heather O'Rourke, who is seen reciting the movie's memorable line, "Theeeyyyy'rre heeerrre" is deceased. She died in 1988 at age 12 of septic shock while undergoing an operation to remove a bowel obstruction.

And that, some blog posters and their readers say, is why this ad really creeps them out.

The whole article...http://www.scrippsnews.com/node/37177

Here's the ad if anyone is interested:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought she died eating pop-rocks?


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

So then the movie should be pulled from shelves and never played on TV ever again too. Gimme a break.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

People will find anything to complain about these days. I imagine this will soon be followed by a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I've seen a couple of stories about this as well...

http://www.thehdroom.com/news/DirecTV_Ad_Crosses_into_Tasteless_Territory/3569

I, for one, really dislike the ad and hope it gets pulled quickly...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Some people need to get a life and quit being offended by every imagined slight.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeez louise - per SAG rules, isn't this girl's estate (and hence, her family) getting residuals for every airing? If anything, showing this commercial memorializes a cool, creepy movie at just the right time of the year AND helps her family too.

Hell, I didn't even know she was dead.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

And this is new?
How many other commercials with other "passed" actors have shown? [The Duke is the first to come to mind]


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

You have got to be kidding. I can't believe people even concern themselves with something like this. And I highly doubt most people know that someone from a movie nearly 27 years ago is actually dead. I didn't know. And I certainly don't care.

Heck, if they chose a movie from the 50s or something then most of the actors are currently dead for crying out loud. Oh well.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

pull the movie from all distributors or shut up and leave it alone.
good lord.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

What about the old American Express Jim Henson commercial that has been running recently?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

yea i thought it was a little creepy when i 1st saw it too.

ps - the short woman from the movie is dead as well.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

For me, it isn't the fact that the girl in the commercial (movie) has passed away... it's more that alot of people are creeped out by movies of that nature... and choose not to watch them... but by having the commercial run during primetime, it's forcing it upon people...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ya know, Cap Kirk/George W/etc.. ads that Frank Caliendo does for E* bug me. maybe I'll make a national issue out of it.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me, the stuff that people get all up in arms over.



AirRocker said:


> For me, it isn't the fact that the girl in the commercial (movie) has passed away... it's more that alot of people are creeped out by movies of that nature... and choose not to watch them... but by having the commercial run during primetime, it's forcing it upon people...


Is that commercial really that creepy though? :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mutelight said:


> Is that commercial really that creepy though? :lol:


Not to me personally... But I'm sure it is to a lot of people....

Is $10,000 _really_ that much money??


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. I think people need a life. Actually I think the ad was kind of cool. It's almost as if they brought Heather back to life for a few moments.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> I agree. I think people need a life. Actually I think the ad was kind of cool. It's almost as if they brought Heather back to life for a few moments.


she's baaack...


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

AirRocker said:


> Is $10,000 _really_ that much money??


What do you mean?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mutelight said:


> What do you mean?


I mean... that what is creepy to one person may not be to the next. Just like 10k may be alot of money to one person, but not to another...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's not like they are mocking her death. 

Next, they'll want to shut down ESPN Classic because some of the games contain dead athletes.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

say-what said:


> Some people need to get a life and quit being offended by every imagined slight.


Or if they are offended then they need to...GET OVER IT!
Why do some people act like being offended will kill them or when they use the phrase,"I'm offended', everything and everyone must change to accomodate them.:nono2:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I love when people get offended by this stuff. It lets me know what I can look forward to once I don't have to worry about the mundane things in life like, my kids, economy, my health and those who I care about.

So once I become invicible, have unlimited wealth, and figure out a way to make decisions for my children in situations that can have negative impacts on their lives for them, I know what I can worry about after that.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

THIS JUST IN:

TCM will be shutting down to allay fears that some of the people featured in its classic films are, in fact, deceased. A spokesperson had this to say, "We were shocked to realize that not all people live forever. In an effort to be sensitive to the emotions of dysfunctional hermits everywhere, we made the decision that we were evil. We will no longer try to make financial gains on the work of actors no longer in this world."




In related news, all food commercials are being pulled because the food has been found to be deceased as well. PETA is hailing this as a major victory.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gregjones said:


> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> TCM will be shutting down to allay fears that some of the people featured in its classic films are, in fact, deceased. A spokesperson had this to say, "We were shocked to realize that not all people live forever. In an effort to be sensitive to the emotions of dysfunctional hermits everywhere, we made the decision that we were evil. We will no longer try to make financial gains on the work of actors no longer in this world."
> 
> In related news, all food commercials are being pulled because the food has been found to be deceased as well. PETA is hailing this as a major victory.


!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## bigboyman2 (May 6, 2008)

gregjones said:


> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> TCM will be shutting down to allay fears that some of the people featured in its classic films are, in fact, deceased. A spokesperson had this to say, "We were shocked to realize that not all people live forever. In an effort to be sensitive to the emotions of dysfunctional hermits everywhere, we made the decision that we were evil. We will no longer try to make financial gains on the work of actors no longer in this world."
> 
> In related news, all food commercials are being pulled because the food has been found to be deceased as well. PETA is hailing this as a major victory.


I nominate this for best post in this thread. Just don't delete it before the award show is aired. That might offend people


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

gregjones said:


> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> TCM will be shutting down to allay fears that some of the people featured in its classic films are, in fact, deceased. A spokesperson had this to say, "We were shocked to realize that not all people live forever. In an effort to be sensitive to the emotions of dysfunctional hermits everywhere, we made the decision that we were evil. We will no longer try to make financial gains on the work of actors no longer in this world."
> 
> In related news, all food commercials are being pulled because the food has been found to be deceased as well. PETA is hailing this as a major victory.


!rolling !rolling

Now _that_ was good!


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

bigboyman2 said:


> I nominate this for best post in this thread. Just don't delete it before the award show is aired. That might offend people


While I appreciate the accolade, I feel I am undeserving. It could have used pictures of a number of dead folks to make it more worthy.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

AirRocker said:


> I mean... that what is creepy to one person may not be to the next. Just like 10k may be alot of money to one person, but not to another...


Ah alright, that was just a rather strange connection.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I mean... that what is creepy to one person may not be to the next. Just like 10k may be alot of money to one person, but not to another...


so lets do away with ANYTHING that might offend ANYONE...... please


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

apexmi said:


> so lets do away with ANYTHING that might offend ANYONE...... please


Right. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Let's not forget Yul Brynner's famous posthumous anti-smoking commercial...






Remember that one?:grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

apexmi said:


> so lets do away with ANYTHING that might offend ANYONE...... please


Yeah, that's what I said... 

:nono:


----------



## mjtville (Jul 31, 2008)

Craig T. Nelson "Not switching from cable, that's going to haunt me". Priceless


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

gregjones said:


> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> TCM will be shutting down to allay fears that some of the people featured in its classic films are, in fact, deceased. A spokesperson had this to say, "We were shocked to realize that not all people live forever. In an effort to be sensitive to the emotions of dysfunctional hermits everywhere, we made the decision that we were evil. We will no longer try to make financial gains on the work of actors no longer in this world."
> 
> In related news, all food commercials are being pulled because the food has been found to be deceased as well. PETA is hailing this as a major victory.


I'm not sure I care one way or another about the D* commercial, but this post has almost no relevancy to this topic for me. For example, there's a huge difference between watching Fred Astaire in _Top Hat_, a film he signed a contract to appear in, and Dirt Devil using his image after he was dead to hock vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

QuickDrop said:


> I'm not sure I care one way or another about the D* commercial, but this post has almost no relevancy to this topic for me. For example, there's a huge difference between watching Fred Astaire in _Top Hat_, a film he signed a contract to appear in, and Dirt Devil using his image after he was dead to hock vacuum cleaners.


The only difference is who got paid. His estate got paid for using his likeness. If you were to pass away and someone who you gave control over your estate gave someone permission to use your image in something would you really care? It's not like companies can just go out and use whoever they want. They still have to pay someone. The family of these people are saying "It's ok" but people who aren't are getting upset. Honestly it's just something that hack reporters are writing about because they can't find anything else. With everything going on today this is a "hot" topic? I don't think so. They did it for this reason. So that people who have no say in the matter can complain because they think it's unfair.

Bottom line is someone had the power to say no and didn't. I don't think that any company should be held accountable for that. It's up to the person who said yes to maintain the integrity of the person that passed away. I don't see people throwing a fit about songs that are used as endorsements from artists that are deceased. It's the same thing. A song is their identity to the public. There's a line that's not so fine in right or wrong. This didn't do anything to change her image in any way. In fact it may do the opposite considering how many people enjoyed that movie and might not really think about it until now. It might bring back good memories or make someone remember her performance again. Is being remembered for what you did a bad thing in this case?


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

apexmi said:


> so lets do away with ANYTHING that might offend ANYONE...... please


Well I'm offended by the idea of someone doing away with things because they offend people :grin:


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

gregjones said:


> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> TCM will be shutting down to allay fears that some of the people featured in its classic films are, in fact, deceased. A spokesperson had this to say, "We were shocked to realize that not all people live forever. In an effort to be sensitive to the emotions of dysfunctional hermits everywhere, we made the decision that we were evil. We will no longer try to make financial gains on the work of actors no longer in this world."
> 
> In related news, all food commercials are being pulled because the food has been found to be deceased as well. PETA is hailing this as a major victory.


Greta Garbo, Ava Gardner, Hedy Lamaar, Betty Grable, John Wayne, Clark Gable, Ronald Coleman, Bogie, Edward G. Robinson, Marlon Brando, Bob Hope, Red Skeleton, Lunt & Fontaine, Ingrid Bergman, Cary Grant, Doris Day, Rita Hayworth, Jeanne Crain, Judy Garland, Frank Morgan, James Stewart, Gary Cooper, etc.

Boy oh boy! We'll be "spared" the agony of seeing these now-necrotic performers on video if we can protest loud and long enough. Heck, how good were they when they were alive? I can hardly wait -- TCM will be cremated at last! Maybe. (Where do these people come from, anyway?)

Stan


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Ken S said:


> By ANNE GLOVER, Scripps Howard News Service
> 
> We're seeing dead people.
> 
> ...


C'mon.. give me a physical break!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

For the record, Heather's Mom was asked prior to the ads running .. She thought it was a wonderful tribute and gave her full blessing.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

AirRocker said:


> For me, it isn't the fact that the girl in the commercial (movie) has passed away... it's more that alot of people are creeped out by movies of that nature... and choose not to watch them... but by having the commercial run during primetime, it's forcing it upon people...


Yea, I'd think they're more offended by this ad then all the movie trailers for "Saw 35: The Next Cut" that get run all over primetime. :lol:


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Bottom line is someone had the power to say no and didn't. I don't think that any company should be held accountable for that. It's up to the person who said yes to maintain the integrity of the person that passed away. I don't see people throwing a fit about songs that are used as endorsements from artists that are deceased. It's the same thing. A song is their identity to the public. There's a line that's not so fine in right or wrong. This didn't do anything to change her image in any way. In fact it may do the opposite considering how many people enjoyed that movie and might not really think about it until now. It might bring back good memories or make someone remember her performance again. Is being remembered for what you did a bad thing in this case?


First, people are upset with the use of music in commercials all the time. (See the use of the John Lennon penned Revolution for Nike for starters.) Second, you seem to admit that someone has to sign off for these commercials to be morally "okay." The difference between you and the protesters are who signs off on them. They believe only the person herself should sign off on marketing merchandise. You believe it's anyone her owns her image.

As I said before, I could go either way on this topic. I understand why people enjoy the commercial, but I also can understand why people are turned off by a person who died as a child being used to market a product.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> For the record, Heather's Mom was asked prior to the ads running .. She thought it was a wonderful tribute and gave her full blessing.


And that is all the word that those of us who found it distasteful should have to know.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> For the record, Heather's Mom was asked prior to the ads running .. She thought it was a wonderful tribute and gave her full blessing.


....as long as the residuals keep coming in.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WERA689 said:


> Let's not forget Yul Brynner's famous posthumous anti-smoking commercial...
> 
> Remember that one?:grin:


Yes ... filmed with specific permission for use after his death. A little different than manipulating old film in a way not intended at the time of filming.

I could see it being an issue if the "spokesperson" in the ad was deceased and the video was manipulated to make it look like she filmed the 'cut away' ad for DirecTV. As a virtual background character in the add it isn't such a big deal.

Should all of the "Dark Knight" promotions ended because of an actor's death? No ... the ads are part his life's work and the video isn't being used inappropriately when promoting the movie and related products. But show a Keith Ledger add for DirecTV and I'd object along with a lot of other people.

It is good that people are sensitive to the issue but it is even better that the family approved the spot.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you for this thread! Having never seen the movie, Poltergeist, I didn't understand the commercial at all. :scratch: Now it makes sense.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Stealing the footage would be one thing.. but this was done with the ok of the estate.. People need to grow a tougher skin.. everybody is whining about every little thing nowdays..


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

She's been dead for 20 years. I don't think she minds having her likeness still out there.


----------



## ruthiesea (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been offended by commercials featuring dead actors. The one with Steve McQueen in a Mustang ad really got to me. Ok, I was offended. Big deal! My feelings do not control what others can do or watch on tv. After all, many years ago the dead rose in Chicago and voted in the mayoral elections!!


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Just a bit of added info on this. The mother (Kathleen) of the child (Heather O'Rourke) was approached before the ad was created. She approved of the ad creation and felt it honored her daughter. After seeing the ad, she said it was a wonderful tribute to her daughter.

Some comments can be seen here in this blog by the producer from Deutsch (you need to scroll down a bit to see his comments).

http://blog.infinitemonkeysblog.com/?q=node/5642

Here's the pertinent passage

Tue, 10/07/2008 - 11:55 - Chris (not verified) 
Poltergeist
Hey guys, I produced this piece and I'm not sure what all the fuss is about.

It's common knowledge that you cannot use someone's likeness in any kind of TV production until you get their permission and in this case, permission was granted by Heather's Mother, Kathleen.

Before we went forward with production on the spot, we ran the idea by Kathleen and secured her approval. Not only did she approve the concept, when she saw the finished product she commented that she was very happy with it and thought it was a wonderful tribute to her daughter.

Chris, Deutsch


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> Just a bit of added info on this. The mother (Kathleen) of the child (Heather O'Rourke) was approached before the ad was created. She approved of the ad creation and felt it honored her daughter. After seeing the ad, she said it was a wonderful tribute to her daughter.
> 
> Some comments can be seen here in this blog by the producer from Deutsch (you need to scroll down a bit to see his comments).
> 
> ...


Next up... People throwing a hissy fit that her mother gave the go-ahead.


----------



## jevad1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love this country, but some days I can't wait to leave it. I'm so tired of all the cry baby people who complain about every little thing. DirecTv should kill all of them and put them in the commercial too. It would be my favorite commercial.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

This seems like so much old news... Didn't we comment about this two weeks ago?

As Satracer, a well known person, and others (like Doug, another well known person) have said, Mom gave her approval. Mom was happy for another tribute to her daughter.

Sure, I can see someone being upset or bothered by this; that is one of many normal feelings. For me, knowing that the mother is satisfied is sufficient to satisfy me--I hope that also is one of the many normal feelings. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## nickg2 (Nov 28, 2005)

armophob said:


> I thought she died eating pop-rocks?


yeah...so did "Mikey" from the Life cereal commercial.

and Mama Cass died from choking on a ham sandwich.

:sure: :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

mutelight said:


> Next up... People throwing a hissy fit that her mother gave the go-ahead.


Nahh, I doubt that honor and class died long ago in this country.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jevad1 said:


> I love this country, but some days I can't wait to leave it. I'm so tired of all the cry baby people who complain about every little thing. DirecTv should kill all of them and put them in the commercial too. It would be my favorite commercial.


Without a doubt this is the winner for best post in the thread.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Without a doubt this is the winner for best post in the thread.


I'd buy that one on PPV...


----------



## Lanthom (Aug 6, 2008)

I've seen it and didn't think anything of it. Of course, I've never seen the movie but it didn't strike me as creepy or anything.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> Greta Garbo, Ava Gardner, Hedy Lamaar, Betty Grable, John Wayne, Clark Gable, Ronald Coleman, Bogie, Edward G. Robinson, Marlon Brando, Bob Hope, Red Skeleton, Lunt & Fontaine, Ingrid Bergman, Cary Grant, Doris Day, Rita Hayworth, Jeanne Crain, Judy Garland, Frank Morgan, James Stewart, Gary Cooper, etc.
> 
> Boy oh boy! We'll be "spared" the agony of seeing these now-necrotic performers on video if we can protest loud and long enough. Heck, how good were they when they were alive? I can hardly wait -- TCM will be cremated at last! Maybe. (Where do these people come from, anyway?)
> 
> Stan


You don't get sarcasm much do you?


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

jevad1 said:


> I love this country, but some days I can't wait to leave it. I'm so tired of all the cry baby people who complain about every little thing. DirecTv should kill all of them and put them in the commercial too. It would be my favorite commercial.


If people who have a different reaction about something than you are "crybabies." What are the people who complain about them, not to mention threaten to leave the country over a minor difference of opinion, called?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

nickg2 said:


> and Mama Cass died from choking on a ham sandwich.


Just think, if she would have just given that sandwich to Karen Carpenter, they might both be alive today.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

cforrest said:


> So then the movie should be pulled from shelves and never played on TV ever again too. Gimme a break.


It's not nearly the same circumstance.

It's the fact that they produced a NEW ad with Craig T. Nelson, "in the present", interacting with a girl who tragically died. She's not around any more to re-do her dialogue, but he is...so it creates this uncomfortable feeling for anyone who might be a fan of the movie or knows the history of it. It's certainly not funny, at the very least.

Honestly I wouldn't normally find these ads offensive, and I'm not personally "offended" or outraged by it, but...to be honest...I did find it _creepy,_ in a bad way, and in poor taste the first time I saw it.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess people really hate being reminded they're going to die some day...

Same type of people complained about the Steve McQueen Ford Mustang commercial, which was the best car commercial EVER!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think those of us who were adults when she died and remember the tragedy of her death will be more prone to think the ad is tasteless. 

Her parents approval makes it legal, not necessarily tasteful.

John Wayne, Bogey, Yul Brynner lived to a decently old age and made many movies. Although their deaths were sad, they were not thought of as premature or particularly "tragic." And over time they have become iconic images moreso than real flesh and blood people.

Everyone is entitled to their own feelings about this, of course. And even though I think the ad is questionable, I'm not mad at DirecTV or anyone else for producing it.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> Her parents approval makes it legal, not necessarily tasteful.


yea i dont get just cause mom said its ok then its ok....if hitlers grandson said hitler in a commercial was ok does that make it ok ?

ps - just trying to keep it goin here.


----------



## cohbraz (Nov 19, 2006)

So do the folks who think this commercial was in bad taste also think that Natalie Cole singing "Unforgettable" as a duet with her deceased father's original recording was also in bad taste?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

cohbraz said:


> So do the folks who think this commercial was in bad taste also think that Natalie Cole singing "Unforgettable" as a duet with her deceased father's original recording was also in bad taste?


yup, need to prohibit any and all copies of this.

actually doesn't bother me, but some people search for things to bother them to justify their own insignificance.


----------



## cohbraz (Nov 19, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> actually doesn't bother me, but some people search for things to bother them to justify their own insignificance.


A truer statement has never been said.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, I've just been justified


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> I think those of us who were adults when she died and remember the tragedy of her death will be more prone to think the ad is tasteless.
> 
> Her parents approval makes it legal, not necessarily tasteful.
> 
> ...


Well said Heather was a child,the others where adults.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

There are countless child stars who are long since dead that can be seen on TV sometime somewhere in the world. (How many originals from the Our Gang cast are still living?)

I don't see what the big deal is with using a clip from a movie to promote the movie. "They're here....." has become an iconic phrase from that flick.

Actually, the teen star from Poltergeist, Dominique Dunne suffered a much worse tragedy than Heather O'Rourke (she was killed by a former boyfriend just as Poltergeist was becoming a hit). Does that mean the move shouldn't be shown ever again because two children from the film are deceased?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I'm only offended by those who are offended by this.

Can we ban all of them from the Internet, please?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> For me, it isn't the fact that the girl in the commercial (movie) has passed away... it's more that alot of people are creeped out by movies of that nature... and choose not to watch them... but by having the commercial run during primetime, it's forcing it upon people...


It's not forcing it upon anyone. Are you being tied to your chair with no means to change channels or not view the commercial?

No one has a right to not be offended. This is typical political correctness.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> It's not forcing it upon anyone. Are you being tied to your chair with no means to change channels or not view the commercial?
> 
> No one has a right to not be offended. This is typical political correctness.


I agree with you on that... It was poor wording on my part...

Like I said... Although I don't like it, I'm not personally offended by the commercial... But there are a lot of strange circumstances that surrounded that movie, and I know some people who avoid watching it at all costs...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ATARI said:


> I'm only offended by those who are offended by this.
> 
> Can we ban all of them from the Internet, please?


the internet offends me, thats why I only use the world wide web that I invented. btw, my real name is A. Gore.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> the internet offends me, thats why I only use the world wide web that I invented. btw, my real name is A. Gore.


You expect me to believe that? I'm offended.


----------



## stewa348 (May 31, 2007)

I wasn't offended by it. I just thought it was a stupid commercial. He says they forgot to switch to Directv and references the hd programming. Unfortunately it looks like they also forgot to buy an hd tv. :eek2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> I agree with you on that... It was poor wording on my part...
> 
> Like I said... Although I don't like it, I'm not personally offended by the commercial... But there are a lot of strange circumstances that surrounded that movie, and I know some people who avoid watching it at all costs...


These are probably the people who believe in ghosts, as I did when I was younger, but then I came to the conclusion that when you die, you die. If there is a God, as I believe, then you go to Heaven, Hell, or perhaps purgatory. If there is no God, and personally I believe that would make life rather pointless, then your death ends everything. One doesn't hang around in some quasi-alive state scaring people.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I think those of us who were adults when she died and remember the tragedy of her death will be more prone to think the ad is tasteless.
> 
> Her parents approval makes it legal, not necessarily tasteful.
> 
> ...


I'm not mad at DirecTV, but I do question their judgment. And, I agree with you, I am not enraged, offended, or outraged by it either. It is, though, at least questionable, and I did find it somewhat tasteless. In any event I'm not surprised people have mentioned it. I thought it was "uncomfortable" to watch the first time I saw it.

Most of the arguments against it ("I guess people really hate being reminded they're going to die some day..." or "why don't they ban the movie too" or "people whine about anything") in this thread are nothing short of juvenile. They just don't get it, because it's certainly a legitimate issue to discuss.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> One doesn't hang around in some quasi-alive state scaring people.


If everyone believed that, then movies like Poltergeist wouldn't sell... :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Laker44 said:


> Well said Heather was a child,the others where adults.


Surely you're not suggesting that parents do not have the right to make decisions for their children.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DMRI2006 said:


> I'm not mad at DirecTV, but I do question their judgment. And, I agree with you, I am not enraged, offended, or outraged by it either. It is, though, at least questionable, and I did find it somewhat tasteless. In any event I'm not surprised people have mentioned it. I thought it was "uncomfortable" to watch the first time I saw it.
> 
> Most of the arguments against it ("I guess people really hate being reminded they're going to die some day..." or "why don't they ban the movie too" or "people whine about anything") in this thread are nothing short of juvenile. They just don't get it, because it's certainly a legitimate issue to discuss.


One thing I think everyone can agree on .. This ad did EXACTLY what it was intended to do. It's been a while since an ad struck such a nerve. Certainly it's not as big as Apple's "1984" ad but it's a lot closer than most ads of today.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I actually did not know there was any controversy about this commercial until I saw this thread. So at least some of us who don't like the commercial did not go "looking" for things to complain about--this topic found me, in a satellite TV forum, of all places.

I don't think anyone is saying the parents don't have the "right" to allow the commercial to be made, or that DirecTV doesn't have the right to show it, etc. etc. The point is, _should_ it have been made?

Whether you guys believe it or not, the first thing that ran through my mind when I saw the commercial was, "There's that poor little actress who died so young. Now they are using her image to sell DirecTV. I feel so sorry for her." Evidently, that thought crossed some other people's minds, too.

As I said before, it probably all goes back to how you felt when you heard about her death in the first place. I saw the movie in the theatre in 1982 and felt pretty bad when she died.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> ps - the short woman from the movie is dead as well.


Just for the record, she's alive and kicking. Maybe _she_ should have been in this commercial.

(Incidentally, the best part of the ad is the small-print disclaimer at the beginning: "Scene from _Poltergeist._ Not intended to depict actual cable viewing experience.")


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> One thing I think everyone can agree on .. This ad did EXACTLY what it was intended to do. It's been a while since an ad struck such a nerve. Certainly it's not as big as Apple's "1984" ad but it's a lot closer than most ads of today.


Are you saying this ad was intended to "strike a nerve"? If so, then that's a risky little game to play by DirecTV...

The saying "there's no such thing as bad press" is just not true. When companies offend or aggravate potential customers with advertisements, you don't think those people are then less likely to purchase products or services from said company?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

trainman said:


> (Incidentally, the best part of the ad is the small-print disclaimer at the beginning: "Scene from _Poltergeist._ Not intended to depict actual cable viewing experience.")


I missed that... That is pretty funny... :lol:


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> Greta Garbo, Ava Gardner, Hedy Lamaar, Betty Grable, John Wayne, Clark Gable, Ronald Coleman, Bogie, Edward G. Robinson, Marlon Brando, Bob Hope, Red Skeleton, Lunt & Fontaine, Ingrid Bergman, Cary Grant, Doris Day, Rita Hayworth, Jeanne Crain, Judy Garland, Frank Morgan, James Stewart, Gary Cooper, etc.
> 
> Boy oh boy! We'll be "spared" the agony of seeing these now-necrotic performers on video if we can protest loud and long enough. Heck, how good were they when they were alive? I can hardly wait -- TCM will be cremated at last! Maybe. (Where do these people come from, anyway?)
> 
> Stan


Doris Day might take offense at your including her name in your list....she's still very much alive at age 86 and living in California.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> One thing I think everyone can agree on .. This ad did EXACTLY what it was intended to do. It's been a while since an ad struck such a nerve. Certainly it's not as big as Apple's "1984" ad but it's a lot closer than most ads of today.


Encouraging people to subscribe is the goal ... not just stirring up attention.

The ad itself would not encourage me to subscribe.

The ads are directed at those who recognize the film that is being borrowed from. For those who don't know or care about Poltergeist the ad has no basis and is just another silly DirecTV ad. I got the Star Trek ad ... I know that movie. The others are just freaky.

For the advertisements to work the MUST connect. They don't connect to me. It seems that they connect with DirecTV customers ... if they are trying to reach existing customers then they have reached their target.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd be more inclined to question a parent letting their little kid star in a horror movie than a commercial..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

houskamp said:


> I'd be more inclined to question a parent letting their little kid star in a horror movie than a commercial..


What about a commercial based off of a horror movie? :lol:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm more offended that I have to have commercials on a service I pay for...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Are you saying this ad was intended to "strike a nerve"?


No .. It has become noticed .. in this case talked about even. That is the goal of every commercial, so from that perspective, it is a success, yes?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I'm more offended that I have to have commercials on a service I pay for...


 .. That's what DVRs are for ..


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I just saw the new Volkswagon commercial with Brook Shields. In it she says
"10,000 babies are born just for german engineering". Puhleeze......WWII, and the nazis experiments on humans, are still in many peoples memories.:nono2: 
What was Volkswagon thinking?:scratch: :bad_nono:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> No .. It has become noticed .. in this case talked about even. That is the goal of every commercial, so from that perspective, it is a success, yes?


I see what you're saying... but I'm with James Long... I think in the end, the goal of every commercial is to sell a product or service... Not kick up dust... To me, that commercial doesn't in any way, shape, or form encourage me to sign up for DirecTV... The hilarious board room ads on the other hand, do... Because they are attention grabbing, while at the same time, promoting DirecTV's services... And those likely don't offend _anyone_... except the cable companies of course... :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> To me, that commercial doesn't in any way, shape, or form encourage me to sign up for DirecTV...


Don't you already have DIRECTV?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Obviously, not every commercial is going to connect with everyone. In fact no commercial is going to connect with everyone.

I never saw the _Poltergeist_ movies, but I did see the trailers, so I knew the reference. And I thought this was a very cute take-off of it--since I didn't know the actress was dead.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

She was on the last season of Happy Days, too. I've actually seen some of her episodes on Hallmark Channel. Do they need to pull those, too?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ChrisPC said:


> She was on the last season of Happy Days, too. I've actually seen some of her episodes on Hallmark Channel. Do they need to pull those, too?


If you don't think there is a difference between voluntarily acting in movies and shows while alive, and having your image used to sell something many years after your childhood death, there is nothing I can say.

The problem is that the advertising execs probably did not realize the emotional reaction some of us have about the girl. Obviously, a lot of the members of this forum don't realize it. She was talented and it looked like she was going to have a great acting career. Her death was a shock. It would be almost like if Dakota Fanning died today.

They don't need to "pull" anything. They just need to think a little more when making decisions, unless the purpose really was to invite controversy (and I don't think it was.)


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

houskamp said:


> I'd be more inclined to question a parent letting their little kid star in a horror movie than a commercial..


Yes, lets let our kids live in a box till they are 20 or so. Then they can just live in mommy and daddy's cellar and ***** and moan on a message board about a commercial. Sorry if this post offends anyone, but i can't believe this commercial offends people and i'm so sick and tired of everything needing to be so PC....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Don't you already have DIRECTV?


Well, yes... :lol:

I meant "me the consumer"... not me personally... :scratchin

Nevermind... :grin:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bootsy said:


> Yes, lets let our kids live in a box till they are 20 or so. Then they can just live in mommy and daddy's cellar and ***** and moan on a message board about a commercial. Sorry if this post offends anyone, but i can't believe this commercial offends people and i'm so sick and tired of everything needing to be so PC....


A kid in a horror movie isn't much different from them starring in any other kind of movie. Most of the really scary bits happen in post production, the music, editing, special effects, etc. Is it scary to a child actor to see chairs fly across the room via cable etc? You might not let them see the final movie, but on set I can't imagine it being all that traumatic.

In this case, I had forgotten about her death, but was reminded by this thread. This commercial will at least have a limited life.

One thing I admit I find a bit funny are some of the people mentioned as being dead now that are still alive.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> One thing I admit I find a bit funny are some of the people mentioned as being dead now that are still alive.


I always thought Elvis was dead, but apparently he's making a stage comeback these days .. heck, he was even on American Idol last year


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I always thought Elvis was dead, but apparently he's making a stage comeback these days .. *heck, he was even on American Idol last year *


I thought that was America Has Talent...Maybe he was on both...


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

I liked him in BUBA HOTEP.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bootsy said:


> Yes, lets let our kids live in a box till they are 20 or so. Then they can just live in mommy and daddy's cellar and ***** and moan on a message board about a commercial.


LOL!!
:lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I always thought Elvis was dead, but apparently he's making a stage comeback these days .. heck, he was even on American Idol last year


Everyone knows he just went home, along with Andy Kaufmann, maybe he just decided to come back to Earth


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I liked this ad. I was a big fan of the movie though which may help make the connection.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

bootsy said:


> ......and i'm so sick and tired of everything needing to be so PC....


Amen brother.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow. One Hitler reference and one Nazi reference in this thread so far. 

Here's a toast to Mike Godwin.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

bootsy said:


> Sorry if this post offends anyone, but i can't believe this commercial offends people and *i'm so sick and tired of everything needing to be so PC*....


So am I.:nono2:

Oh, don't be sorry if you might offend someone, your name might be offensive to someone in this world.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I always thought Elvis was dead, but apparently he's making a stage comeback these days .. heck, he was even on American Idol last year


Yea. I thought I saw him at white sox cellular field! It can't be, right???


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

nickg2 said:


> yeah...so did "Mikey" from the Life cereal commercial.
> 
> and Mama Cass died from choking on a ham sandwich.
> 
> :sure: :lol:


Hey Directv! Keeps your hands off Mikey! That ironic Life commercial is enough already.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

bootsy said:


> .... i'm so sick and tired of everything needing to be so PC....


 And green.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

bootsy said:


> Yes, lets let our kids live in a box till they are 20 or so. Then they can just live in mommy and daddy's cellar and ***** and moan on a message board about a commercial. Sorry if this post offends anyone, but i can't believe this commercial offends people and i'm so sick and tired of everything needing to be so PC....


I fail to see how being what being "PC" has to do with this. Out of everyone who posted in this thread two, maybe three, people disagreed with everyone else. And even those who disagreed didn't necessarily think the commercial should be pulled, only that they understood how some people could be bothered by it. If the vast majority agree with you and you believe you are some how being oppressed because a couple people actually dare to voice a slightly different opinion than yours, you should grow a thicker skin.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Funny that many of the same people here who are insulted and whine and cry about a Comcast ad on HD numbers see nothing offensive when parents and a company use a deceased little girl to sell a product. There is a common thread though...

Personally, I'm not all that upset with the ad..didn't lose any sleep over it for sure. It is in bad taste and really not all that good/interesting. I posted the article out of curiosity about the reaction.

It is sad what parents will do to their children and/or their children's memory to make a buck. Plenty of it goes on though.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Funny that many of the same people here who are insulted and whine and cry about a Comcast ad on HD numbers see nothing offensive when parents and a company use a deceased little girl to sell a product. There is a common thread though...
> 
> Personally, I'm not all that upset with the ad..didn't lose any sleep over it for sure. It is in bad taste and really not all that good/interesting. I posted the article out of curiosity about the reaction.
> 
> It is sad what parents will do to their children and/or their children's memory to make a buck. Plenty of it goes on though.


LOL, just like a social experiment here..


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

QuickDrop said:


> I fail to see how being what being "PC" has to do with this. Out of everyone who posted in this thread two, maybe three, people disagreed with everyone else. And even those who disagreed didn't necessarily think the commercial should be pulled, only that they understood how some people could be bothered by it. If the vast majority agree with you and you believe you are some how being oppressed because a couple people actually dare to voice a slightly different opinion than yours, *you should grow a thicker skin*.


lol..I have skin as thick as a shark.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ken S said:


> It is sad what parents will do to their children and/or their children's memory to make a buck. Plenty of it goes on though.


Really? My Daughter is passionate about Gymnastics and if she happened to die today I'd feel good about a tribute to her and Gymnastics 20 years from now.

Acting was likely this girls passion and what better way to remember your daughter than to watch her doing what show loved so much? Personally, I don't think it was about the buck .. as much as it was about trying to rekindle what was lost.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Personally, I don't think it was about the buck .. as much as it was about trying to rekindle what was lost.


Personally, I think it was all about making a buck. Oh, yeah...that's right appearing in a campy TV advertisement is truly a way to honor your child's memory. What a lovely, meaningful and thoughtful tribute it is. I'll be surprised if being in a DirecTV advertisement doesn't replace the 21-gun salute at Arlington National Cometary before long.

We'll never know if that little girl wanted her image, talent and efforts used to shill for DirecTV. No doubt her parents spoke to her about it though.


----------



## webhype (Dec 28, 2007)

a little freaky when I first saw it, just like the vibe from the movie. I think D's ad agency could have thought about this one a little longer.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Personally, I think it was all about making a buck. Oh, yeah...that's right appearing in a campy TV advertisement is truly a way to honor your child's memory. What a lovely, meaningful and thoughtful tribute it is. I'll be surprised if being in a DirecTV advertisement doesn't replace the 21-gun salute at Arlington National Cometary before long.
> 
> We'll never know if that little girl wanted her image, talent and efforts used to shill for DirecTV. No doubt her parents spoke to her about it though.


I watched that movie last night just because we had this discussion and it made me want to see it again. Seems to me that could have been the mothers interest. If people start to remember a movie they haven't seen again in years what's the big deal.

I would say if you don't like it don't watch it but why are you watching commercials anyways? Get a DVR. With that said it's obvious why these people are upset. It's not about the commercial it's about the fact they don't have a DVR to avoid the commercials. I feel pity now for these people rather then laughing at their sensitivity.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I watched that movie last night just because we had this discussion and it made me want to see it again. Seems to me that could have been the mothers interest. If people start to remember a movie they haven't seen again in years what's the big deal.
> 
> I would say if you don't like it don't watch it but why are you watching commercials anyways? Get a DVR. With that said it's obvious why these people are upset. It's not about the commercial it's about the fact they don't have a DVR to avoid the commercials. I feel pity now for these people rather then laughing at their sensitivity.


Don't you know that we all live for DirecTV commercials? The reason we have DVRs (I have four) is so that we can scan as much TV as possible in search of any mention of DirecTV. Yes, mostly we watch the DirecTV information channels, but from time to time we like to venture out and catch a DirecTV commercial that has been mixed in with that other TV stuff. Our greatest hope is that some production company will understand the genius that is DirecTV promotion and do a TV series like the one they did for the Geico cavemen...well, hopefully it would be written better and take the content more seriously.

If you check out the CE forum here (Commercial Explorers) you'll find a large group dedicated to using their DVRs for finding and capturing those beloved DirecTV commercials.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ROTFLMAO, Commercial Explorers.. priceless


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Ken S said:


> By ANNE GLOVER, Scripps Howard News Service
> 
> We're seeing dead people.
> 
> ...


Anne and the bloggers and posters are sissies.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

I saw the commercials and thought it was pretty cool! I never thought of a girl that had died, I thought about the "character" that she represented who is very much alive. If they remade the show, they would not be able to use her again even if she were still alive, and she would be replaced by another young actress. Craig T Nelson still looks basically the same, so this was the best solution for the creators of the ad and I don't see anything at all wrong with it.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

What about Bogey and all the classic movies that get used for commercials? I tihnk some people need to get a real life.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

You know whats sad? That this thread current has more life in it and most likely will out live Heather O'Rourke.

Mom gave her blessing. Get over it. Move on to the next crisis of the moment people. 

Jeeze.

:nono:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah....kinda hard to believe this one is still going on.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

RobertE said:


> You know whats sad? That this thread current has more life in it and most likely will out live Heather O'Rourke.
> 
> Mom gave her blessing. Get over it. Move on to the next crisis of the moment people.
> 
> ...


OMG that offended me, quick make it into a commercial for us Commercial Explorers


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, let's get back to discussing NFL logos on remote controls!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Does that mean I should close this thread? :lol:

Packer's logo remote is great. And my mother approved of it... And Dad loves his too. 

Do I think using her image was ok? Yup. Lots of dead people in commercials. And I think it was much, much better than recreating an iconic movie trailer without her.

Is it *all* about the money? Nope. Mostly? Who knows, who cares?

Is this site all about the money? To some people it might be, but not to Chris Blount, the founder, nor the moderators. None of whom make any $$ from participating. 

So given the fact there is money involved in both this commercial (and the original movie) and this site, does that make both _all about the money_?

I don't think so, myself.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder if she had lived, would she have been one of Charlie's Angels?


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

They can just sub that Beyonce Knowles ad in for it. Everyone seemed to love that one.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nah they need to follow it up with the 6th sense kid saying I see dead people.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Its a shame this caused any flack...as commericals often feature people who may longer be with us...especially those that include segments from decades ago.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

This thread is the silliest one I've ever seen. (Given how things are on the internet, that's saying something.) 

How long can we keep it going? ;-)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

russdog said:


> This thread is the silliest one I've ever seen. (Given how things are on the internet, that's saying something.)
> 
> How long can we keep it going? ;-)


At least another week or so... :lol:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Its a shame this caused any flack...as commericals often feature people who may longer be with us...especially those that include segments from decades ago.


i think cause its a kid it seems different.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

WERA689 said:


> Let's not forget Yul Brynner's famous posthumous anti-smoking commercial...
> 
> Remember that one?:grin:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Actually, there has been a fair amount of debate over these types of commercials. Not so much the creepy part of them...but what right does a person have to their image and reputation after they die?

The technology to do the ads like the DirecTV one is relatively new...people didn't consider that their image could be used in any way other than what they originally had it filmed.

What if one of Ronald Reagan's kids needed some money and allowed his image to be used to promote a strip club? How about Ted Williams' kids having him promoting Yankees baseball? John Wayne on TV plugging Viagra? You can get the idea.


----------



## jevad1 (Sep 7, 2007)

QuickDrop said:


> If people who have a different reaction about something than you are "crybabies." What are the people who complain about them, not to mention threaten to leave the country over a minor difference of opinion, called?


Smart People, Who Hate Crybabies :lol:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Ken S said:


> What if one of Ronald Reagan's kids needed some money and allowed his image to be used to promote a strip club? How about Ted Williams' kids having him promoting Yankees baseball? John Wayne on TV plugging Viagra? You can get the idea.


I think John Wayne gets some mileage for those bowel cleansing products.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As long as things are done tastefully....I see no harm in leveraging video from people who may have been captured on film from the past.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I told my Dad about the controversy and he was like "Give me a break!" when I said some people are against the commercial.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I wonder how the people offended by this felt about this weeks south park breast cancer episode. my god that actually offended me. didn't stop me from watching it , twice, or trickplaying it repeatedly to repeat and laugh at the offensive parts though.
wheres the cry about this?


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Surely you're not suggesting that parents do not have the right to make decisions for their children.


Did i say they didn't in my post,of course a parent has the right to make decisions for their children.I just don't think you should let your deceased child be used to pitch a product.It's poor in taste to a use deceased person to pitch a product,especially a child.
Tells you something about an advertising department's creativity when they have to use deceased people to pitch a product.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> pull the movie from all distributors or shut up and leave it alone.
> good lord.


I have to agree with you.

Until this thread, I didn't even know she passes away.

Can they even use the movie clip without a lot of approvals/permission?

Sometime's I just don't get it. :scratchin

Mike


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

SParker said:


> I told my Dad about the controversy and he was like "Give me a break!" when I said some people are against the commercial.


Your Dad seems like a very smart man...


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

So should D* pull the Terminator commercial also? That dude jumped out of the helicopter and he probably didn't live when he hit the ground. 

Stupid.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

yes, because people jumping out of aircraft offend me.


----------



## mookittybark (Aug 7, 2008)

I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in and I just thought of this. The little girl, heather o'rourke passed away during the making of Poltergeist 3, However Universal still released the film after her death. So are you saying after a person passes, that we should never think or watch any of their movies cause it would be considered in "bad taste"? I dont think DTV's plan was to offend anyone, but more of the fact to Immortilize this character due to the famous "They're here..." line. Also take in consideration that Halloween is comming up so that add's the spookyness to the cenario. Plus, look at the movie "Forrest Gump" Tom Hank's is talking to a dead JFK. Are you offended that he was talking to a dead president, or is that in bad taste too?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mookittybark said:


> I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in and I just thought of this. The little girl, heather o'rourke passed away during the making of Poltergeist 3, However Universal still released the film after her death. So are you saying after a person passes, that we should never think or watch any of their movies cause it would be considered in "bad taste"? I dont think DTV's plan was to offend anyone, but more of the fact to Immortilize this character due to the famous "They're here..." line. Also take in consideration that Halloween is comming up so that add's the spookyness to the cenario. Plus, look at the movie "Forrest Gump" Tom Hank's is talking to a dead JFK. Are you offended that he was talking to a dead president, or is that in bad taste too?


I'd agree with your take on this.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

mookittybark said:


> I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in and I just thought of this. The little girl, heather o'rourke passed away during the making of Poltergeist 3, However Universal still released the film after her death. So are you saying after a person passes, that we should never think or watch any of their movies cause it would be considered in "bad taste"? I dont think DTV's plan was to offend anyone, but more of the fact to Immortilize this character due to the famous "They're here..." line. Also take in consideration that Halloween is comming up so that add's the spookyness to the cenario. Plus, look at the movie "Forrest Gump" Tom Hank's is talking to a dead JFK. Are you offended that he was talking to a dead president, or is that in bad taste too?


There actually was quite a bit of discussion about what they were going to do after she died with the movie. Here's a big difference though. She elected to do the movie (with parental approval I'm sure). She was acting in that movie. Now, her parents and DirecTV have taken her image and used it to shill for a product.

The JFK images were also questioned at the time.

Do you think it would be tasteful to use JFK images to sell Cialis? What about someone using them to promote a terrorist group?

Some actors believe commercials to be a very low art form and would never want to appear in them. They never considered this type of technology and now after they died someone, in order to make a few bucks, is using their image in something the person may have disliked.

People should get to make a conscious decision about what products they endorse.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

As I'm reading through the last page or two of this thread, I thought about all the retro-commercials they used to show on TV Land. Kind of fun, but I'd be willing to bet that a lot of the people in those commercials are dead now. However, I see a little difference between airing a commercial that happens to contain a person who is now deceased versus creating a commercial with the image of someone who is deceased.

I do feel it is the responsibility of the person tasked with the estate of such people to determine if the use of the image is in good taste and if they feel it doesn't hurt the legacy of the individual, more power to 'em. (And no, I'm not blind to the fact that the person so tasked with that responsibility may not always have the best interests of anyone but themselves in mind, either).

I personally don't think there's anything wrong or offensive about the commercial in question. And if Heather's mother says it's cool then other people's opinions - whether they happen to be offended or not - should not be used to force a studio or a company to do anything. If they don't like it - don't watch it. Go ahead and voice your opinion and relish the support of those who feel as you do, but don't get the idea that DirecTV should pull the ad because you're offended. As has been so eloquently stated previously in this thread - GET OVER IT!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ken S said:


> There actually was quite a bit of discussion about what they were going to do after she died with the movie. Here's a big difference though. She elected to do the movie (with parental approval I'm sure). She was acting in that movie. Now, her parents and DirecTV have taken her image and used it to shill for a product.
> 
> The JFK images were also questioned at the time.
> 
> ...


Somehow, I don't think a terrorist group is going to give a rats behind about offending someone, or doing something in poor taste, with say some footage of Truman, JFK or Regan. After all, they are a *TERRORIST* group. :eek2: :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Just a bit of added info on this. The mother (Kathleen) of the child (Heather O'Rourke) was approached before the ad was created. She approved of the ad creation and felt it honored her daughter. After seeing the ad, she said it was a wonderful tribute to her daughter.
> 
> Some comments can be seen here in this blog by the producer from Deutsch (you need to scroll down a bit to see his comments).
> 
> ...


With this information....it seems mighty foolish for anyone else to even be in the least bit concerned about it.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Ken S said:


> What about someone using them to promote a terrorist group?


Huh? What? Terrorist groups?

You think commercials for terrorist groups should allowed *only* if-and-when they use the images of non-dead persons?

On second thought, don't tell me, I don't wanna know ;-)

(This thread is getting sillier and sillier.)


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

russdog said:


> Huh? What? Terrorist groups?
> 
> You think commercials for terrorist groups should allowed *only* if-and-when they use the images of non-dead persons?
> 
> ...


You're right...you should probably skip the thread.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Somehow, I don't think a terrorist group is going to give a rats behind about offending someone, or doing something in poor taste, with say some footage of Truman, JFK or Regan. After all, they are a *TERRORIST* group. :eek2: :nono2:


That's very true...but others may be offended...correct? The message may be offensive. Their choosing to use an image of someone who doesn't believe in their "cause" may also be offensive.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> As I'm reading through the last page or two of this thread, I thought about all the retro-commercials they used to show on TV Land. Kind of fun, but I'd be willing to bet that a lot of the people in those commercials are dead now. However, I see a little difference between airing a commercial that happens to contain a person who is now deceased versus creating a commercial with the image of someone who is deceased.


You see little difference? Is that "little" difference...in one case the person willingly agreed to make that commercial and in the other case they didn't?

As for getting over it? Get over what? It's an issue for discussion. Some seem to get quite emotional and defensive here...I wonder if that has to do with the issue or the product/company that chose to do this particular commercial.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With this information....it seems mighty foolish for anyone else to even be in the least bit concerned about it.


So, a parent's right to do what they wish with their children is beyond question? Or in the reverse what the children do with the parents...do you remember what happened after Ted Williams died? Was that okay?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Ken S said:


> As for getting over it? Get over what? It's an issue for discussion. Some seem to get quite emotional and defensive here...I wonder if that has to do with the issue or the product/company that chose to do this particular commercial.


Huh? I see dead people in commercials all the time. In fact, a new one is running here for Macy's and it is full of dead people. If it offends anyone that much, then they shouldn't do business with the company or just get over it. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

russdog said:


> Huh? What? Terrorist groups?
> 
> You think commercials for terrorist groups should allowed *only* if-and-when they use the images of non-dead persons?
> 
> ...





Ken S said:


> You're right...you should probably skip the thread.


You mean like "Love it or leave it?" Like that?
I'm guessing that coping with disagreement might not be our strong suit, and perhaps some of us prefer Being Bossy. (However, I certainly could be wrong about that.)
In any case, I'm amazed by the silliness. Sorry, but I wouldn't dream of skipping it ;-)

(But "Terrorist groups"? Really? I still can't believe somebody pulled *that* one out of the hat.)


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

say-what said:


> Huh? I see dead people in commercials all the time. In fact, a new one is running here for Macy's and it is full of dead people. If it offends anyone that much, then they shouldn't do business with the company or just get over it. Doesn't bother me.


You don't see the difference between replaying old commercials and taking content from something else and using it in a commercial without the person's knowledge?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

russdog said:


> You mean like "Love it or leave it?" Like that?
> I'm guessing that coping with disagreement might not be our strong suit, and perhaps some of us prefer Being Bossy. (However, I certainly could be wrong about that.)
> In any case, I'm amazed by the silliness. Sorry, but I wouldn't dream of skipping it ;-)
> 
> (But "Terrorist groups"? Really? I still can't believe somebody pulled *that* one out of the hat.)


No, not at all I just made a suggestion.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Ken S said:


> You don't see the difference between replaying old commercials and taking content from something else and using it in a commercial without the person's knowledge?


The Macy's footage was not all old commercials - don't know that any were - most were clips from old movies and shows (Miracle on 34th Street and the Tonight Show definitely) and were used in this commercial without permission of the deceased, just permission of the estates. But like I said, it doesn't bother me that I see dead people......


----------



## mookittybark (Aug 7, 2008)

Eh, didn't mean to open up a new can of worms...I was just thinking of the movie forrest gump for a moment with all the deceased in the movie like JFK, Nixon, John Lennon ect. Me personally I am not offended by the commerical remake. I have other things to be offended about


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

on the vh-1 tv show "best week ever" (a great show) they goofed on the commercial calling it "tasteless"....i thought that was funny because when u have hollywood which is the tasteless capital of the world calling someting tasteless what does that tell u.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Earl is "dead" to this forum since he can no longer post. Does that mean we should dismiss his name from everything, get rid of the CE program, etc?


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems that some people are offended that the executors of this girl's estate choose to make a decision in her interest (according to them). This is, by the way, the definition of their role. The best way to avoid this is to avoid other people making decisions for you after you die. So either accept judgment of the person you left in charge or just refuse to die. If you make the decision to die, then you have no right to complain.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> However, *I see a little difference* between airing a commercial that happens to contain a person who is now deceased versus creating a commercial with the image of someone who is deceased.





Ken S said:


> You see little difference? Is that "little" difference...in one case the person willingly agreed to make that commercial and in the other case they didn't?


WOW - someone is feeling awfully froggy!!!

Read it again. 'A little difference' as in 'a bit of a difference'.

We're talking about a scene from a movie that a child did. Her mother was approached before the spot was filmed and who gave her consent up front and is fully satisfied with the end result. It was not done in a disrespectful way. We're not talking about someone using JFK's or John Wayne's image to hawk Viagra or Cialis or support some terrorist agenda. It's anti-cable TV, for cripes sake - how bad can that be??? :lol:

I thought the spot was cute. I saw nothing offensive in it. Other people did. They're entitled to that opinion as they are entitled to the opinion that the spot should be pulled. I am of the opinion that that particular opinion is ludicrus.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ken S said:


> You don't see the difference between replaying old commercials and taking content from something else and using it in a commercial without the person's knowledge?


Heather is dead .. the Estate has the final say. People can be offended, but those people have no rights in the matter.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

OOOOO God.... This thread is still going.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

apexmi said:


> so lets do away with ANYTHING that might offend ANYONE...... please


If we did that we would have NOTHING to do.
No movies,no TV ,no books, no radio,we could do nothing at all.
The only good thing would be no politics.
I am offended with all these phone calls and junk mail that I am getting perhaps I should go to court.


----------



## barkster99 (Jun 5, 2008)

Someone told me once that most of the laugh tracks in use today were created 50+ years ago so you're listening to mostly dead people laugh. 

Saw this thing had grown to 7 pages and wondered what was going on. Just thought I'd throw that in. Sorry for the interruption. I'm leaving now.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

now they are doing a spoof on the chevy chase movie "vacation"....its the pool scene with cristie brinkley.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

How dare they! After all, Chevy Chase (his career) is dead!


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

Chevy Chase is a jerk and was nasty about Sarah Palin on SNL but Christie Brinkley is still super hot! I think the term is MILF!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ImBack234 said:


> OOOOO God.... This thread is still going.


Surprised we are still, says Yoda...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:killthread:

Darn it didn't work. Course someone would probably be angry down the road when a new thread posted a link to this thread. :sure:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Surprised we are still, says Yoda...


Failed you have. Into exile you went.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> now they are doing a spoof on the chevy chase movie "vacation"....its the pool scene with cristie brinkley.


Yeah I'm crying foul because she wasn't naked. Gotta complain about something right?


----------



## Ryan415689 (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL!! people are nuts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Failed you have. Into exile you went.


Contrary you are, enlightened am I.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> now they are doing a spoof on the chevy chase movie "vacation"....its the pool scene with cristie brinkley.


:eek2:

Much better commercial IMO...


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i wonder if they pulled the poltergeist spot for this new one....or are they showing both ?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

What should be deceased is the entire ad campaign. I love DirecTV but their ads over the years have been mostly duds. 

The only one I like is the football one with the "That's the cable talking Jim!"

The rest? meh.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> What should be deceased is the entire ad campaign. I love DirecTV but their ads over the years have been mostly duds.
> 
> The only one I like is the football one with the "That's the cable talking Jim!"
> 
> The rest? meh.


You don't like the board room ads??


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Yeah I'm crying foul because she wasn't naked. Gotta complain about something right?


You posted what I was thinking. 

My favorite D* commercial is still the 'Aliens' one.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Remember, the point of the ads is not to impress those of us well-informed regarding satellite television. The target audience are the undecided viewers out there that don't know what makes DirecTV different.

Companies that only advertise to their current customers become former companies fairly effectively.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Awful.



AirRocker said:


> You don't like the board room ads??


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

AirRocker said:


> You don't like the board room ads??


Those ads could just as easily be used to mock DirecTV itself, IMO. The whole practice of using questionable/bogus/manufactured claims and HD channel counts seems to be industry-wide, and DirecTV certainly has learned how to play the game.

Jeff


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

What I find the need to cry foul over is the fact that I am only a few years older that this actress (36), remember watching this in the theaters, loving the movie, and NOT knowing that she died. 

Deal Lord, what a heartbreaking story. The real tragedy is that she dies at such a young age so unexpectedly.

As far as the commercial, can't say I find it in good taste (or poor) rather that I found it comical (not knowing she had passed) when Craig T says "no honey, they're not here"

Carry on.............


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> Awful.


I think they're hilarious.



Piratefan98 said:


> Those ads could just as easily be used to mock DirecTV itself, IMO. The whole practice of using questionable/bogus/manufactured claims and HD channel counts seems to be industry-wide, and DirecTV certainly has learned how to play the game.
> 
> Jeff


Agreed, but I think Comcast has mastered it... With their "*500 HD* choices" ads...


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Chris Farley & David Spade now.
Directv says Farley family Ok'd it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Apparently David Spade is now taking flak for his DirecTV ad featuring Chris Farley... And so it goes on and on and on...

- Merg


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

I see some of the internet sites have stopped running YouTube video and I wonder why, unless DirecTV ask them to? But I don’t understand all the hoopla over this commercial when Heather’s mother approved the project, comments below.

“Heather’s mother not only approved” the commercial, said Jon Gieselman, senior vice president for advertising and public relations at DirecTV, in a New York Times interview last year. “She also commented that Heather’s inclusion was a wonderful tribute to her daughter.”


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> Chris Farley & David Spade now.
> Directv says Farley family Ok'd it.


If the Farley family is fine with it, particularly as a tribute, not just to make money, I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, first, last and only warning:

Let's get back to topic. This thread is not about politics and it's not about who you particularly think is "hot."

Thank you.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

The girl didn't bother me that much, probably because it had been such a long time. I thought, "isn't she dead?".

Chris Farley did freak me out a little, though. Everyone knows he's dead. It left me with a weird feeling.

If Heath Ledger shows up for my next service call, I'm canceling D* over superstition. D* is surrounding themselves with dead people!

I'm $ure the familie$ all agreed to the$e ad$.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Speaking of resurrecting the dead, this thread died a quiet death a year ago.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

It seems that Billy Mays keeps introducing new products that we need every week. Apparently they are still effective even though we know he's dead.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

He wasn't dead then, but Billy Mays became a "mute" in my house the first time I saw one of his commercials.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

bobcamp1 said:


> The girl didn't bother me that much, probably because it had been such a long time. I thought, "isn't she dead?".
> 
> Chris Farley did freak me out a little, though. Everyone knows he's dead. It left me with a weird feeling.


Not here. We both thought it was really funny. I don't understand why people would feel funny about it. Also made us put Tommy Boy in our Netflix queue.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Now they need to make a commercial where the kid from sixth sense is watching TV and those 2 DirecTV ads are on. Then he can say "I see dead people by watching DirecTV".


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If the critics got pissed about the dead Poltergeist girl.. are they gonna get mad that Chris Farley is on the newest D* commercials?

Maybe Comcrap can spit something out about this..


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Who's next, Michael Jackson?

Personally I think it is a funny ad. Not because it is D*, but because it is one of the best lines from that movie. "Fat guy in a little coat."


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

mx6bfast said:


> Who's next, Michael Jackson?
> 
> Personally I think it is a funny ad. Not because it is D*, but because it is one of the best lines from that movie. "Fat guy in a little coat."


I think thats the whole reason for using that scene as a commercial. Its one of the most well known funniest lines from Chris Farley. I guess I can understand not liking the one with the dead poltergeist girl. Not everyone likes horror type movies and shouldn't be forced to watch them even on a commercial. Im not sure how that applies to previews of new horror movies .


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HRJustin said:


> I think thats the whole reason for using that scene as a commercial. Its one of the most well known funniest lines from Chris Farley. I guess I can understand not liking the one with the dead poltergeist girl. Not everyone likes horror type movies and *shouldn't be forced to watch* them even on a commercial. Im not sure how that applies to previews of new horror movies .


I don't know about anyone else but* I'm not forced *to watch anything on tv that I don't like. The skip button is my friend.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & Access Hollywood:

David Spade defends new commercial,calls it a "clever homage" to Chris Farley.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/article/tv.accesshollywood.com/david-spade-defends-new-chris-farley-commercial-its-clever-homage-20091029


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

If David Spade doesn't have a problem making the ad, there shouldn't be any controversy surrounding such an ad.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm going to bring a personal touch to this one if I may. I went to the same college as Chris Farley in Wisconsin. He graduated a year before I started, but was a legend on campus. When he passed away, had the opportunity to meet his brother and parents.

His parents are fully behind this commercial and the money that Spade and the Farley estate was paid has gone to charity. It was a way to honor Chris's memory. If anyone had the opportunity to meet him, you would know this is something he would have been totally for doing. 

These commercials are never done without full compliance with the families, etc, and in each case the families have stated it's a way to keep the memory of their loved ones present.

No controversy here folks, there really isn't. The Farleys are great people and Chris's talents are back for everyone to see again.


----------



## Knowledge (Oct 30, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> I'm going to bring a personal touch to this one if I may. I went to the same college as Chris Farley in Wisconsin. He graduated a year before I started, but was a legend on campus. When he passed away, had the opportunity to meet his brother and parents.
> 
> His parents are fully behind this commercial and the money that Spade and the Farley estate was paid has gone to charity. It was a way to honor Chris's memory. If anyone had the opportunity to meet him, you would know this is something he would have been totally for doing.
> 
> ...


Here, here!


----------



## Guardian (Oct 30, 2009)

bonscott87 said:


> Not here. We both thought it was really funny. I don't understand why people would feel funny about it. Also made us put Tommy Boy in our Netflix queue.


I hear you* Seeing Poltergeist girl in D* commercial made me want to watch everyone to honor her memory* Families dont care why make a big deal* Families even still get royalities* I dont understand


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Who's next, Michael Jackson?
> 
> Personally I think it is a funny ad. Not because it is D*, but because it is one of the best lines from that movie. "Fat guy in a little coat."


No, it is Garth Algar and Honey Hornee. Dana Carvey and Kim Bassinger in a scene from Wanyne's World 2.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

say-what said:


> Some people need to get a life and quit being offended by every imagined slight.


I agree! There are more important things to be worried about than a TV commercial!

If you don't like it, CHANGE THE CHANNEL WHEN IT COMES ON!!!!! Problem solved!


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

jsquash said:


> No, it is Garth Algar and Honey Hornee. Dana Carvey and Kim Bassinger in a scene from Wanyne's World 2.


I can't believe how good Kim Basinger looked. Unbelievable at 55.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

Ken H said:


> I can't believe how good Kim Basinger looked. Unbelievable at 55.


Yeah, I was excited to see her looking that good. :grin:


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

Ken H said:


> I can't believe how good Kim Basinger looked. Unbelievable at 55.





jsquash said:


> Yeah, I was excited to see her looking that good. :grin:


You can't read the comment without looking at the avatar.


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

DirecTV Hires More Dead Celebrity Spokesmen:






:hurah:


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

lee78221 said:


> DirecTV Hires More Dead Celebrity Spokesmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the comments? I cant believe people thought those were seriously D* commercials.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

This site also has the parody ads, but they give D* credit for thinking outside the box:
http://guyism.com/2009/11/more-dead-guys-hawking-directv.html


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

In most cases, the use of footage that happens to include deceased persons is not a big deal. In most examples, one could make a case that it actually "honors" their previous TV or movie work.

Just don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------

